# Simulador NTSC/PAL para Proteus



## Javilondo (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola amigos, hace tiempo que uso Isis de Proteus, he diseñado circuitos pero no todos puedo simularlos, por ejemplo un circuito tan sencillo como este: PIC-Pong de la web de Pablin.








Si el Proteus tiene un intérprete de para el código del microcontrolador PIC16F84 y  también tiene speakers y sunders que simulan el audio. ¿Entonces porqué no puedo simular deltodo este  circuito?

Algo falta, ¿qué falta?

Pues claro el televisor.

He buscado en internet y hasta la fecha no he encontrado algún modelo de Proteus que simule un TV con sistema PAL, NTSC ni mucho menos SECAM.

Si existe ¿Alguien sabe donde conseguirlo?

¿O será que no existe?
De ser así ¿Es imposible programar un script que funcione para tal motivo?

Puede ser que mis preguntas parezcan tontas o fuera de lugar, pero creo que estoy siendo específico.

Si hay halguien que pueda ayudarme con esto o aclarar mis dudas no duden en hacerlo, que yo estoy disponible para ayudar en todo lo que esté a mi alcance.

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola:

La mejor manera que he visto por ahora es probar la señal con un osciloscopio virtual del Proteus. 

¿Lo haz probado?

Pon imágenes por aquí.

Saludo.


----------



## Javilondo (Jul 14, 2011)

Pero cómo podré graficar en 'x' y en 'y' mediante el el estándar NTSC o PAL usando el osciloscopio virtual?


----------



## Meta (Jul 14, 2011)

Esas señales las recoge el osciloscopio porque precisamente tiene X - Y y NTSC funciona a 60 Hz y PAL 50 Hz. Lo detectará, pruébalo.


----------

